# looking for tv stand / dresser plans



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

So I fell upon the good fortune of winning a tv at our christmas party this year. Unfortunately my current entertainment center is too small. My wife is trying to find a old distressed dresser on craigslist to use, but is having no luck. 
I was wondering if anyone had any easy plans that I can use to counter-offer her idea and convince her to let me try to build something. She is not really wanting the basic "tv stand" type...she wants like a taller dresser.
I have never built any furniture before, so its needs to be easy, but still look awesome! 

Any and all ideas welcome!
thanks
-dave


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

How about this. I put in the TV to see how it would look in our bedroom. I am going to make that for my next project.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

mengtian said:


> How about this. I put in the TV to see how it would look in our bedroom. I am going to make that for my next project.


That looks nice... Any plans?


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

How bout this...
http://www.woodworkingcorner.com/dresser.php


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> How bout this...
> http://www.woodworkingcorner.com/dresser.php


this is a possible option...the only thing is that I would need to modify it to have 2 columns of drawers and maybe try to fancy it up a bit.

Here is what my wife wants:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have a lathe to turn the pedestal and cut it in half, the rest is just basic Cabinet making. You should be able to knock that out in less than a week.:thumbsup:

I built this corner unit for ours.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well despite my best efforts...We ended up buying that dresser for $300 ... But atleast I get my tv.


----------

